# Sybilla Pretiosa



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 9, 2006)

Hey,

Anyone have any tips on how to incubate Sybilla ooths? I just got 3 in the mail....

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Devils flower (Feb 10, 2006)

I would say: hot and dry (40% RV, 30°C), I have no experience with the species though..


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey,

Ahhh, I found a caresheet concerning them.... it's actually hot and moist, they need it to be very humid! LOL. Thanks for the reply though.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, in reply to this, had one of my Syb ooths hatch today  

Had about 20 nymphs, and got a couple more still hatching. They are TINY, like little ants, and some dam delicate!

Might be a task to keep these little guys alive...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahh cool! That must be pretty interesting.....can they eat small fruit flies? Also, do you have any photo's of L1? Mine should be hatching in about 2 weeks or so 

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2006)

I am not to sure...I won't intorduce any flies until tomorrow, don;t want to stress them out.

Il go get some pix now  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2006)

That was painful...and lost the bugger in the process!

Oh well...

Anyway, there was a Hymenopus on the plant, and the dam thing crawled on its head! I thought id take a shot..







And just the nymph of the leaf...











Teeny things!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL- Cool! Extremely long legs!


----------



## francisco (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello Eros,

I think you will do good by keeping them at around 75-80 and spray only at night,so the water will evaporate through the day.

good luck

FT


----------



## xenobug (Feb 16, 2006)

Would it be a good idea to keep some substrate in the bottom of the tank like sand or vermiculite to hold the humidity?


----------

